# Recomendations for online Camera gear.



## Graeme Edwards (23 Jul 2009)

Hi all,

Im looking to treat my self to a 50mm prime. Im just wondering where to look to get a good deal. Ive found it at around Â£77-Â£100. But im not sure what sites to trust. I usualy use wearhouseexpress, but they are on the more expensiveside.

Any pointers?

Cheers.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jul 2009)

I'd have no problem using these. Online stores are much of a muchness these days IMO
http://www.crazycameras.co.uk/canon-ef- ... _3062.html


----------



## andyh (23 Jul 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Im looking to treat my self to a 50mm prime. Im just wondering where to look to get a good deal. Ive found it at around Â£77-Â£100. But im not sure what sites to trust. I usualy use wearhouseexpress, but they are on the more expensiveside.
> 
> ...




You cant go worng with Wh*rehouseexpress, i have purchased lots of good stuff from them, although you could try the http://www.digital-cameras.com/ (they occasionally have a good deal) or i have had some stuff from http://www.parkcameras.com/.

Amazon is always worth a check though.


----------



## BigTom (23 Jul 2009)

Do you shoot canon or nikon? If its the former, then your best bet is probably to order from a chap known as Kerso - he runs a ebay shop stocking canon gear but also does special deals for members over on the talkphotography forums, he's currently offering Canon 50mm f1.8 for Â£70 posted. They ship from Scotland so no need to worry about import taxes etc.

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums ... ight=kerso

EDIT: Not entirely sure if that offer is still running. Worth dropping him a PM to find out though.


----------



## Jase (23 Jul 2009)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Do you shoot canon or nikon? If its the former, then your best bet is probably to order from a chap known as Kerso - he runs a ebay shop stocking canon gear but also does special deals for members over on the talkphotography forums, he's currently offering Canon 50mm f1.8 for Â£70 posted. They ship from Scotland so no need to worry about import taxes etc.
> 
> http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums ... ight=kerso
> 
> EDIT: Not entirely sure if that offer is still running. Worth dropping him a PM to find out though.



I bought my Nifty 50 from him on ebay, was Â£55 delivered last year! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-CANON-5 ... 7C294%3A50 *Great *lens but feels like a tacky piece of cr*p to be honest


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jul 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> *Great *lens but feels like a tacky piece of cr*p to be honest


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Jul 2009)

Are you after a Canon lens Graeme? What f stop are you looking for?

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jul 2009)

I got my nifty fifty recently from Amazon for Â£83.  That was the least expensive I could find from a reputable outlet.

A lot of camera gear is going up in price, I guess due to the weak pound.   When I first considered a 50mm f/1.8 they were about Â£60...


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Jul 2009)

id second kerso, have used him quite a few times and always gives good service at a reduced price


----------



## Graeme Edwards (23 Jul 2009)

Thanks guys, thats given me something to be getting along with. Ill check them all out.

Dave, I was thinking the F1.8  The F1.4 USM would be really nice, but at around Â£250, its way over my measly budget.

Cheers.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (23 Jul 2009)

I found the same one that Dan pointed out to be the cheatest. Â£77 deliverd. Thats a good deal, just never heard of the company. You never know do you.

Cheers.


----------



## mjenner (23 Jul 2009)

Yow, things certainly have gone up! I think I also picked it up for about Â£55 last year.  Canon keep that lens around and cheap for the photography students, but it's pretty much the only way you'll get below f2.8 for anything less than serious cash.

It's plasticy as hell, but it does take some really nice pics, perfect for low-light so long as you're happy not being able to zoom.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Jul 2009)

It is really naff when you get your hands on it, so flimsy, but it does take a good picture. Ive used one ( Dans ).





If I had a bottomless pocket I would go for the 1.4 USM. Hmmmm, such a dreamer.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jul 2009)

I love my f/1.8.  I use it a lot for non-macro aquarium stuff and it's great for full-tank shots.  Really sharp.  Super portrait lens too.  I'll have mine fixed to a second DSLR at a forthcoming wedding shoot.

Sure, build quality is terrible, but unless you're out and about all day with your camera taking a battering, it should last you well.  Long enough to save for a 1.4...

The auto focus tends to hunt in lower light wide open but I usually manually focus anyway.

You simply cannot find a better value lens.


----------



## Joecoral (24 Jul 2009)

I agree with all the above regarding the 1.8, in terms of what you get for the money you spend, you'd be hard pressed to find a better deal on any lens. Don't own it myself but borrowed a friends for a while, image quality is very good


----------

